# About.com- Healthy Holiday Tips



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Jennifer Scott, About.com Guide to Weight Loss has put together a nice collection of articles promoting a healthy living during the holiday season. "Healthy Holidays Around About.com" offers links...View the full article


----------

